# Craftsman blower only runs on full or near full choke



## Jwdad3 (May 10, 2016)

10 yr ole Craftsman blower starts on full choke. After about a minute I move ease the choke off about 1/8 to 1/4 inch and engine runs ok. If I move choke more than this engine dies. Have replaced fuel filter, fuel lines, cleaned air filter, and disassembled & cleaned carburetor. Problem still exists. Any other ideas before I purchase and install a new carburetor?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could be an air leak into the crankcase, or intake area causing it to run this way. It may or may not be an issue with the carburetor.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

+1 to what 30year tech said. Before buying a new carb check the carb gaskets and make sure they are not damaged and causing an air leak.
Good luck.


----------

